# Other Programming > SharePoint >  Learning  sharepoint

## jason.will

Hi,
I have most of my experience in php and some in ASP.Net. I want to switch to sharepoint development for better career opportunity. Do I need to first get good Experience in ASP.Net? where should I begin learning? 
Thanks

----------


## John Aeliya

Yes, it is a wonderful platform and it grows to other areas, not just content management. Stay tuned to all the new features and things that are happening and it would be advisable to relay on the 365 platform as a whole and not just the SharePoint and the on - premise solution. Don’t focus just on one aspect of SharePoint try to consider multiple integration and opportunities with it.

----------

